# no armor



## AnnaBanana (Mar 16, 2008)

Went out and made this video yesterday of the banshee. Hope you guys enjoy it!





The Banshee from Anna Ridgel on Vimeo.


----------



## Toddski (Jul 8, 2004)

Most excellent and very fresh!


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

And the video of the year goes to...

Ahh...Waldo...how I miss it so.


----------



## jeremyp111 (Sep 13, 2006)

Now that was fun to watch! Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Nice work, Anna. Sparky is ripping it up.

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Locotiki (Feb 25, 2005)

Great video! Loved it! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnmark (Aug 4, 2008)

well done, very smooth flow to it.


----------



## Merrimack Dave (Jan 31, 2004)

AWESOME!

Loved it!:thumbsup:


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks guys! Sparky is definitely an amazing rider to film! Some of the shots were really close. One of them he put his foot inches from my head going gosh knows how fast.  The first take I closed my eyes and the camera flinched, so I had to do it a second time. And then the last shot I was below the edge where he could not see me. I have been around him long enough to know he would not make a mistake and hit me.

It turned out well


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

AnnaBanana said:


> Thanks guys! Sparky is definitely an amazing rider to film! Some of the shots were really close. One of them he put his foot inches from my head going gosh knows how fast.  The first take I closed my eyes and the camera flinched, so I had to do it a second time. And then the last shot I was below the edge where he could not see me. I have been around him long enough to know he would not make a mistake and hit me.
> 
> It turned out well


He's alright...nothing to get all excited about...

Awwww I am just kidding. I chased him down(in addition to lending a hand in creating) that trail more than a few times. Sick flow and style that I've emulated and learned a lot from. No way am I hitting a 20ft double with half of my rear spokes missing though...I'll leave that to him.


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

It was fun filming with you. Its hard to get fast shots on video, but i'd say you did a good job. It'd be fun to let loose on a downhill bike someday so I could get up to speed! Hopefully the helmet cam footage comes out as good as that!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

That was fantastic.....Great rider!


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Post of the Year! Makes me want to ride faster : )


----------



## Locotiki (Feb 25, 2005)

Anna - What were you using for a camera to shoot that? Obviously more than a point and shoot digital still camera. One of these days I want to bring out a real video camera and use it. In the past when I've brought it I never used it because people wanted to ride vs. stand around while I unpack and set stuff up. Maybe one of these days I'll go out with a couple of people just to shoot a video. Anyway, thanks for posting it.


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 16, 2008)

Tuition sucks, but the nice thing about going to UM in Orono is that I can check out a variety of cameras from the university's media library. I was using a small Mini DV on that day. They are nice since they weigh so little, but quality is so-so. Next time I am going to borrow the university's HD camera. It will be a lot heavier and bulkier, but the quality will be amazing! 

Filming is a lot of work. We went out that day specifically to shoot video. We spent four plus hours out there for ten minutes of raw footage. Taking a shot, moving the camera and tripod, taking another shot... it was a lot of time and Sparky had a lot of patience while I moved the camera around. Plus hauling all that gear up the mountain! However, getting the footage is only a third of the process. 

Don't forget editing! The school provides me access to Adobe Premiere Pro (which can be a pain in the ass but very professional) and also Final Cut Pro. 

I am definitely ready to go out and shoot video again. With Sparky and hopefully more riders. Perhaps some footage of myself riding. 

I should add that I really have no idea what I am doing. I have never taken a class or had someone show me how the equipment works. I just spent hours messing with it and got some basics down.


----------



## Locotiki (Feb 25, 2005)

AnnaBanana said:


> Tuition sucks, but the nice thing about going to UM in Orono is that I can check out a variety of cameras from the university's media library. I was using a small Mini DV on that day. They are nice since they weigh so little, but quality is so-so. Next time I am going to borrow the university's HD camera. It will be a lot heavier and bulkier, but the quality will be amazing!
> 
> Filming is a lot of work. We went out that day specifically to shoot video. We spent four plus hours out there for ten minutes of raw footage. Taking a shot, moving the camera and tripod, taking another shot... it was a lot of time and Sparky had a lot of patience while I moved the camera around. Plus hauling all that gear up the mountain! However, getting the footage is only a third of the process.
> 
> ...


It is nice to have that stuff to use. I actually sell pro video and audio gear for a living. The place I work for does a lot of rentals too so I've thought about bringing an HD camera out to shoot with but never got around to it. Because I deal with that stuff all day by the time I shoot and edit a video on my own I just keep things simple.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

One of the best film clips I've EVER seen.........Very nice.....CF.....


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Anna, care to share where the video was filmed? The trails look oh so nice.

Thx,

SD


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

Amazing video Anna. You have a future in the field!
+1 on trail location. I'm ready for a roadtrip.


----------



## randy35 (Sep 20, 2008)

nice vid


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

Unfortunately the trail in that video will not exist by next year, so a road trip will not happen for those of you interested. I've been having unresolved issues with mountain bikers who insist on riding their dirtbikes on the same trail. Since they won't stop after being asked to, I've decided that in spring 09' I will systematically be destroying the trail. Logs, brush, rocks, everything necessary to make it unridable to all users. 

It's a trail that was created over the course of an entire year, with over a hundred hours of my personal time invested (with the occasional help from friends like Indyfab whom I'm thankful for) and routine upkeep every spring and fall. Those involved in abusing it, and laughing off my sincere request to keep it MTB's only, have never done more than enjoy the benefits of what I've provided them. Unfortunately, no one will step up to the plate to help me resolve this issue, so I'm stepping up to the plate and resolving it my way. 

I have a seperate network of trails I've been working on to replace this one that will be kept hidden to those I've been wronged by. Eventually if the problem is resolved and dirtbikes are kept off I'll open it back up, but until then I plan on making it as if it were never there.


----------



## Locotiki (Feb 25, 2005)

Banshee Rider said:


> Unfortunately the trail in that video will not exist by next year, so a road trip will not happen for those of you interested. I've been having unresolved issues with mountain bikers who insist on riding their dirtbikes on the same trail. Since they won't stop after being asked to, I've decided that in spring 09' I will systematically be destroying the trail. Logs, brush, rocks, everything necessary to make it unridable to all users.
> 
> It's a trail that was created over the course of an entire year, with over a hundred hours of my personal time invested (with the occasional help from friends like Indyfab whom I'm thankful for) and routine upkeep every spring and fall. Those involved in abusing it, and laughing off my sincere request to keep it MTB's only, have never done more than enjoy the benefits of what I've provided them. Unfortunately, no one will step up to the plate to help me resolve this issue, so I'm stepping up to the plate and resolving it my way.
> 
> I have a seperate network of trails I've been working on to replace this one that will be kept hidden to those I've been wronged by. Eventually if the problem is resolved and dirtbikes are kept off I'll open it back up, but until then I plan on making it as if it were never there.


That sucks dude. I would be pissed too if I put the work in and others trashed it. Super disrespecful.


----------



## Merrimack Dave (Jan 31, 2004)

That's horrible Banshee Rider, it looks like such a flowy trail. 
Wish I could have ridden it. 
Love the long granite section at the end. That off camber right turn is awesome.
nice job on that trail guys.


----------



## aveski2000 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great video Anna. Missed you guys at the party last night.


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 16, 2008)

aveski2000 said:


> Great video Anna. Missed you guys at the party last night.


I know... I really wanted to go to that...  I just hope Justin forgives me! I haven't left Orono in two weeks. I have been riding almost every day so I can't complain, but I am ready to get out of town. I will definitely be down there for thanksgiving break!


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

Banshee Rider said:


> Unfortunately the trail in that video will not exist by next year, so a road trip will not happen for those of you interested. I've been having unresolved issues with mountain bikers who insist on riding their dirtbikes on the same trail. Since they won't stop after being asked to, I've decided that in spring 09' I will systematically be destroying the trail. Logs, brush, rocks, everything necessary to make it unridable to all users.
> 
> It's a trail that was created over the course of an entire year, with over a hundred hours of my personal time invested (with the occasional help from friends like Indyfab whom I'm thankful for) and routine upkeep every spring and fall. Those involved in abusing it, and laughing off my sincere request to keep it MTB's only, have never done more than enjoy the benefits of what I've provided them. Unfortunately, no one will step up to the plate to help me resolve this issue, so I'm stepping up to the plate and resolving it my way.
> 
> I have a seperate network of trails I've been working on to replace this one that will be kept hidden to those I've been wronged by. Eventually if the problem is resolved and dirtbikes are kept off I'll open it back up, but until then I plan on making it as if it were never there.


Duuuuuude....
Dirt bikes are the best way to break a trail in...right ItchyJesus?

I can and cannot believe you are still dealing with this. Total disrespect. Buuuuuut...it might be a blessing in disguise. The new one might not have a climb to get to the network that blows goats. And hopefully it isn't smack dab in the middle of an ATV network...like Waldo.

But wait...every trail in Maine is smack dab in the middle of a trail network. Even Bear Brook in NH got toasted by ATVs and with permission!

Still whack...

That trail is sick. It doesn't look that trashed in the video. How often are those *******s riding it with dirt bikes?


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

The trail looks good in the video because I've spent three days a week during October doing clean up, and cutting its replacement. For those who don't know, the trails exist on a mountain in a small town an hour from my home. Before I began making trails there, there was only double track and dirt roads. Since then, 6 pieces of singletrack have been created; with this trail being the bread and butter. It really has less to do with how much damage they do, I can always fix that, and has everything to do with the complete disrespect and lack of appreciation for what I've done.

I spoke face to face with one of dirt bike users one day in the shop. I peacefully asked him, from one mountain biker to another, ride the entire mountain; just please stay off this one trail - A month later they lead an entire pack of dirt bikers on a group ride down it. They could have ridden it a 100 times before that and I would have put it all behind me, but riding it that one time after I sincerely pleaded not to was the ultimate slap in the face.

I feel equally wronged by the fellow rider who showed them the trail after I first cut it, and insisted they "speed up the break in period" without asking me. He's the only person they would listen to at this point, but he's openly sided with them and said some pretty disrespectful stuff to me in the process. Being the push-over that I am, I've dealt with these issues for the past couple years, but I'm done fighting the good fight; which is why I'm focussing my efforts in removing an entire trail network for their choices, instead of grooming it for them twice a year. Its hard for me to let this trail go, but I'd rather have the creator being the destructor, rather than seeing it get used up by people with no respect for me or my efforts.


----------



## itchyjesus (Jan 11, 2007)

I think its time for a different perspective on this trail's location from a non Internet forum affiliated party. Sparky is a good friend of mine, but we haven't seen eye to eye on this for a while.

First, if it wasn't for ItchyJesus, myself, and the two dirtbike riders (who are both at least 20 years older than Sparky) being friends with the property owners, no trails would exist here. This is near a large working blueberry field and between animal poachers, thieves, and 4 wheelers, the owners have their work cut out for them. We look out for them by alerting them to issues and they leave us alone to ride on their PRIVATE property.

The two on the dirtbikes have lived in rural Maine their entire lives. This isn't wanton destruction on someone's personal trail, this is a location to do what they have always done on the weekends that's no different than the other many trails through this whole area. The notion that they are being deliberately malicious not only gives them too much credit, its laughable. I doubt they even have Internet at their homes. This isn't an attack of them, as they are very good friendsof mine, just an illustration of a different generational perpsective. They already have permission to be there; does Sparky? FWIW, the dirkbikes have been there twice. What about the residents of the two surrounding towns who think its great that there is a new "walking" trail for them to get their exercise on?

The fact that you are going to destroy this trail is sad. It makes you appear to be a spoiled brat. You have created one of the best trails in the area. How many people have become better riders because of it? I know I have. I bought my first full suspension after riding this trail. You work in a bikeshop and listen to the trail closure battles everyday. Why not recognize what a gift this is and continue to develop the area and encourage maintenance of the system? You know damn well that everybody is going to continue to ride if you attempt to block it; its not like the area is that secretive. At least the fat assed 4 wheelers and trucks can't fit up it.

Nobody is denying the amount of work you've put in. What you seem to be in denial of is that you have some control over who uses the land. You don't. Let's get over it finally and enjoy the area.

Matt Q


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

Intelligent and respectful trail users know better than to ride a dirt bike on a mountain bike trail that someone put a lot of time into. 

I don't see a spoiled brat, I see someone frustrated by a failure in diplomatic methods to solve a problem. The fault does not lie with the person protecting the trail, it lies in those destroying something that should be held with high esteem. There are hundreds of miles of ATV trails to rip around on...if not thousands. This trail does not need to be one of them...


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

itchyjesus said:


> The two on the dirtbikes have lived in rural Maine their entire lives. This isn't wanton destruction on someone's personal trail, this is a location to do what they have always done on the weekends that's no different than the other many trails through this whole area. The notion that they are being deliberately malicious not only gives them too much credit, its laughable.


To clarify, there are 3 ways to get to the top of the mountain without using this trail. They've been out there for years, as you stated, and surely know the routes. All I asked was to use the existing non-singletrack routes up the mountain.



> They already have permission to be there; does Sparky?


You're correct. I have absolutely no control over the trail network there, and I'm hardly in denial about it. That's why I asked them, from one mountain biker to another, keep the throttles off this trail. It was a personal request.



> You work in a bikeshop and listen to the trail closure battles everyday. Why not recognize what a gift this is and continue to develop the area and encourage maintenance of the system?


I have recognized what a gift this is, and I have expanded upon it for going on four years. I would love to encourange maintenance, but all I've seen empty promises of a helping hand. I've encourange countless new people to come ride the trails, and keep everyone in the loop wether they come or not. This is where there's a slippery slope - Without me, none of you will maintain or make the trails, and they'll destroy themselves in a few years. A number of people have put in a helping hand on random occasions, but I'm the only person standing the test of time. I'm only bitter about one thing, that you could personally help me resolve without conflict. Wouldn't it just be easier to keep me motivated to work _for you_?


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

ItchyJesus,

I agree, detroying the trail seems a little over the top.

Yet, maybe the dirt bikers could stick to the ATV trails, and let Banshee and the fellow mtb riders enjoy the little slice of heaven, without dirtbikes roosting the soil off the trail?


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I understand both sides of the issue. Sparky has put loads of time into this trail and rightfully or not feels some ownership (even if he created it without the property owner's permission). I know exactly how he feels, when someone alters or damages a trail you have designed and built it feels like a personal violation. It is not easy, but my tolerance for people screwing with my work has tempered over time. Of course there is a limit...

I can also see the side of the dirt bikers. It's reportedly their friend's land and they have permission to be on it. Should they be expected to stay off a bootleg trail (my assumption) because the 'kid' who built it asked them to? Maybe, but they don't see it that way. A close friend of mine is way into dirt bikes and I've gone riding with him a few times this year. It has opened my eyes to the stereotype that dirt bikes always destroy trails. Yes, they can certainly churn up the dirt with a small twist of the wrist, but I have also been amazed at what little impact they can have as well, particularly when ridden by a skilled rider. Be thankful that ATVs have not found their way in, as once they get to a trail it is singletrack no longer.

A couple of questions: Are these guys roosting the trail unnecessarily when they ride it? Is the maintenance required due to fall line sections that are not sustainable or because people are riding irresponsibly? The video shows dirt flying off your tires in a number of spots, and there are certainly some people who would interpret that as being irresponsible. Not necessarily my view but some would see it that way.

Sparky, I think you should seriously reconsider closing out this trail. It is apparently popular because it is really good. Take that as a testament to your ability to envision a great line and as a compliment to you as a trail builder. If the trail is as good as it appears in Anna's video (and I'm sure it is) you'll have a hard time keeping people off it anyway. You may feel like you're not being given due credit for your efforts, but you also know that it would not exist otherwise. Nothing can change that. Please be content to go down in history as the trails creator, not the creator & destoyer.

Rob


----------



## yogreg (Dec 23, 2003)

That dropper at the end hurt my ankles.

Banshie Rider
The trail is obviously ripper fast and DH in nature. You are on the gas like a dirt bike everywhere. Doing power brake turns on all berms, which is the pins by the way :thumbsup: way to rip!

I think biting your tongue a bit and turning a bling eye to the couple of guys who want to ride Dirt bikes through there is the way to handle this senerio. Especially with the trail in question being on private property with permission being granted to the Dirt bike crew as well. Slippery slope for sure. 

Having said that your point is well taken and in some instances certainly justified. You have put your heart and soul into this and it must really be frustrating. Dirt bikes on mtb trails, bootleg or not is weak sauce. But saying your going to go out there and focus all your energy on closing the trail down is not positive. Walking away and starting over may be the best way.

Cool video non the less
Greg


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

Banshee,
You're obviously a talented rider, visionary trailbuilder and an articulate young man. I wish I were where you are at when I was 21. I understand your bummedness...I have helped lay down a few lines myself over the years (@ KTA: Poundcake, Sidewinder, Heaven's Bench, Coronary Bypass) and would be ripped if someone throttled them. (Luckily, the "No Motors" ethic is followed here, and landowners don't want them around either.) Still, I need to echo what some of the other guys have said: you stand to gain nothing by destroying this trail. You have earned your righteous indignation. You will have spent that collateral if you intentionally throw this trail up. Turn the other cheek. Move on. Trust that those who lead a lifestyle that exploits or destroys others' good works get their due. Find likeminded folks and build your trail elsewhere. 
These dirtbikers have provided you with a hard lesson; you've learned from this experience and that will serve you well in the future. 
So far, your actions unanimously speak very well of you. Destroy this trail, and that will no longer (unanimously) be the case.
Good luck,


----------



## DaveVt (Jun 13, 2005)

Wicked cool.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Seems like destroying the trail would take a lot of effort that could be going into a new one. Exactly where are you located? I'd be more than down to pick up a shovel if you're building a new trail.


----------



## biggearss (May 1, 2006)

Great vid. Sucks about the abuse to the trail though


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

The more I watch this video, the more I say, don't destroy!!!!


----------



## DaveVt (Jun 13, 2005)

Banshee Rider said:


> Unfortunately the trail in that video will not exist by next year, so a road trip will not happen for those of you interested. I've been having unresolved issues with mountain bikers who insist on riding their dirtbikes on the same trail. Since they won't stop after being asked to, I've decided that in spring 09' I will systematically be destroying the trail. Logs, brush, rocks, everything necessary to make it unridable to all users.
> 
> It's a trail that was created over the course of an entire year, with over a hundred hours of my personal time invested (with the occasional help from friends like Indyfab whom I'm thankful for) and routine upkeep every spring and fall. Those involved in abusing it, and laughing off my sincere request to keep it MTB's only, have never done more than enjoy the benefits of what I've provided them. Unfortunately, no one will step up to the plate to help me resolve this issue, so I'm stepping up to the plate and resolving it my way.
> 
> I have a seperate network of trails I've been working on to replace this one that will be kept hidden to those I've been wronged by. Eventually if the problem is resolved and dirtbikes are kept off I'll open it back up, but until then I plan on making it as if it were never there.


Wicked bummer. Is the trail on your land?
edit:after reading the rest of the post I see it's not. Sucks to lose trail you've built. It takes too damn long to build, esspecially solo, to have it destroyed or lose access, but illustrated the importance of permission, or hiding it if you go the geurilla route. As a Dirt Biker and MTBer it wouldn't be hard to take the fun out of it for Motos. Namely, log crossings. Put 12+ inch logs accross it in places where you can jump them at speed. They suck on a dirt bike. Can't really bunny hop those pigs. Be creative....


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

After a private exchange of words with itchyjesus, we've reached an agreement that keeps everyone happy, and the trails open. I'd be lying if I said this wasn't my intention from the beginning, and though this isn't an approach I wanted to take, I'm glad that it lead to a resolution. This long-time arguement has been more of a hassle than anything, so it's nice to find some closure as the end approaches.

I'm heading out with Anna to do some more filming, in addition to helmet cam work for the better part of tomorrow. So hopefully a full length clip will be finished in the near future!


----------



## Toddski (Jul 8, 2004)

*Phew!*

oooh Anna, you forgot the "this video contains a can of worms" warning label!

BANSHEE- yeah dirtbikes can be a drag. Good choice, just leave the trail alone, change happens.

Build the next one total ninja style!!


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Banshee Rider said:


> After a private exchange of words with itchyjesus, we've reached an agreement that keeps everyone happy, and the trails open


That's Hawt


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

Toddski said:


> oooh Anna, you forgot the "this video contains a can of worms" warning label!
> 
> BANSHEE- yeah dirtbikes can be a drag. Good choice, just leave the trail alone, change happens.
> 
> Build the next one total ninja style!!


Too funny...

I thought the throttle revving sound in the song was a little too ironic...


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

*So what was the verdict anyway...*

What was the solution to the problem? What happened?


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 16, 2008)

indyfab25 said:


> Too funny...
> 
> I thought the throttle revving sound in the song was a little too ironic...


Ha! Now I know why he really wanted that song! And here I thought it just worked well with the way he rides. 

Filming went really well today. It was freezing on that mountain! I just hope there isn't any teeth chattering sounds in the background.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

So if some NH heads were to show up in Orono for some trails riding followed by some pints, the welcome waggon would take us?


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

You're more than welcome. Wether you want to ride where the video was shot, or orono itself, eitherway the wagon will be present. The video location has an easy but physically demanding climb by most peoples standards (indyfab said it "blows goats"), so bring the legs and lungs if thats your choice.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

It does blow goats. And I don't think Waldo is worth a day trip. I wouldn't drive to it considering the choices from Southern Maine. Very cool yes...but the network around Orono is unbelievable and certainly worth a day trip if a long ride is up your alley. 

If you guys named a weekend, one of our friends could take you on an epic in that area. It would be worthwhile for sure. I'd make my way up there for that. The area is definitely unique.

But Snowdrifter...you said the trails up there are made by pussies for pussies awhile back. Why would you want to go ride such trails?


----------



## Severum (Sep 9, 2003)

indyfab25 said:


> But Snowdrifter...you said the trails up there are made by pussies for pussies awhile back. Why would you want to go ride such trails?


SD likes to stir the pot... aren't you immune or something?


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

Severum said:


> SD likes to stir the pot... aren't you immune or something?


Yes, of course Sev.

The meaning was and is lighthearted. I know he does...which is why I had to remind him... I couldn't help but laugh a bit. It would be fun to ride with you guys. You might want to check out the mid coast sometime as well...


----------



## Severum (Sep 9, 2003)

I knew your intentions... all is well.

I doubt the 8 hour drive back and forth would be worth a day trip, perhaps a weekend trip.


----------



## Locotiki (Feb 25, 2005)

I'll be in Bangor over Thanksgiving with my bike. (hint, hint, hint)

Severum already knows, but I've got family with a huge house in Bangor and another place to stay in Surry so having a group go up with a free place to stay next season is not out of the question. (The place is Surry is about an hour to Orono but it would make a kick ass base camp for a weekend of riding. Post and beam cabin, 25+ acres, directly on the ocean)

I rode briefly with Indy once and that boy can go. If your saying a climb sucks I'm going to say I would be crawling up it.

Anna - I have a chuckle every time I see your screen name. I call my daughter Anna Banana all the time. She's already ripping it up good for a five year old. I'm thinking next season she'll be out on the trails.

Shameless excuse to show off my kid....


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

indyfab25 said:


> It does blow goats. And I don't think Waldo is worth a day trip. I wouldn't drive to it considering the choices from Southern Maine. Very cool yes...but the network around Orono is unbelievable and certainly worth a day trip if a long ride is up your alley.
> 
> If you guys named a weekend, one of our friends could take you on an epic in that area. It would be worthwhile for sure. I'd make my way up there for that. The area is definitely unique.


I agree, I wouldn't say Waldo worth a day trip by the standards of most people on here who have become acustomed to the rad riding in southern new england. Although theres close to 3X the distance of singletrack since Steve has been there two years ago, you should probably listen to him. The video is not an accurate depiction of the riding there, because there is a (mandatory) climb you have to go up in order to ride down. Orono is flat, with little physcial or technical excertion, and is the perfect location to put down a big ride. For those of you interested in coming here, you should probably go there.


----------



## itchyjesus (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey Loco,

There is a Bunch of ridng going on over Thanksgiving weekend. Most people have a 4 day weekend so if weather permits some one can show you around. PM me if you want details.


Justin.


----------



## esquire (Jan 12, 2004)

*Help...*



Banshee Rider said:


> After a private exchange of words with itchyjesus, we've reached an agreement that keeps everyone happy, and the trails open. I'd be lying if I said this wasn't my intention from the beginning, and though this isn't an approach I wanted to take, I'm glad that it lead to a resolution. This long-time arguement has been more of a hassle than anything, so it's nice to find some closure as the end approaches.
> 
> I'm heading out with Anna to do some more filming, in addition to helmet cam work for the better part of tomorrow. So hopefully a full length clip will be finished in the near future!


Sparky, time to bring some other people in to help manage the trail, in my opinion. I've had to deal with others using trails I built without regard for their long term use for years, and think that the only real way to deal with it is bring in a group of riders to assist. A new Nemba group here in Central Maine could certainly help, as hopefully could itchyjesus and his buds. Give me a call, would love to help out with maintenance.

Nice work on the trail by the way, that thing looks killer.


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 16, 2008)

Locotiki said:


> Anna - I have a chuckle every time I see your screen name. I call my daughter Anna Banana all the time. She's already ripping it up good for a five year old. I'm thinking next season she'll be out on the trails.
> 
> Shameless excuse to show off my kid....]


Ha! Ya, I have been called Anna Banana for as long as I can remember. My father got me into mountain biking as soon as he got me off training wheels. I remember as a little kid spending my weekends riding single track in California and Virginia and then when I was a little older, Maine. Those pictures are great! If she keeps it up, you may be chasing after her before you know it! :thumbsup:


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

Banshee Rider said:


> I agree, I wouldn't say Waldo worth a day trip by the standards of most people on here who have become acustomed to the rad riding in southern new england. Although theres close to 3X the distance of singletrack since Steve has been there two years ago, you should probably listen to him. The video is not an accurate depiction of the riding there, because there is a (mandatory) climb you have to go up in order to ride down. Orono is flat, with little physcial or technical excertion, and is the perfect location to put down a big ride. For those of you interested in coming here, you should probably go there.


Dude,
I was there just late last year if you recall. That was during the creation of some of your new additions. Two years ago we were working on the dirt bike track and you were letting me get caught taking an emergency poo break by a great looking woman... :thumbsup:

Did Orono get paved or something? I don't remember it being easy riding or not technically demanding...of course it is the opinion of 99% of the people that have ridden there that is in fact very technical. Much more so than anything down in Southern Maine or anywhere I've ridden in New England(Fomba, North Conway, Lynn Woods, KT).  What about happy ending leading to King Root? Is that easy and not technically demanding?

You are funny man...

Orono pic courtesy of the Banana...


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

indyfab25 said:


> Dude,
> I was there just late last year if you recall. That was during the creation of some of your new additions. Two years ago we were working on the dirt bike track and you were letting me get caught taking an emergency poo break by a great looking woman... :thumbsup:
> 
> Did Orono get paved or something? I don't remember it being easy riding or not technically demanding...of course it is the opinion of 99% of the people that have ridden there that is in fact very technical. Much more so than anything down in Southern Maine or anywhere I've ridden in New England(Fomba, North Conway, Lynn Woods, KT).  What about happy ending leading to King Root? Is that easy and not technically demanding?
> ...


You were here late last year, but you weren't at Waldo. Your last ride at the mountain was before hiking the AT (when you had "the encounter"  ) and before moving to Portland. I have a good memory 

There is more singletrack than there is climbing now, the only piece you would recognize is the trail you helped me on, everything else has been cut since then. The people who have ridden there recently have all returned frequently, its only the people who were once put off by the climb that won't return again to see if their minds have changed.

On the contrary, 99% of those who ride here regard Orono as the smooth and buff riding spot in the area. I'm one of those 99%. In comparison to the Bog, its undeniable. One difficult trail is Orono doesn't drawft miles of the same terrain 20 minutes away.

I can't believe this threads still going to be honest. You should probably close the laptop now, as you and I both know that we'll drag this thread onto page 10 with small talk.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

Banshee Rider said:


> You were here late last year, but you weren't at Waldo. Your last ride at the mountain was before hiking the AT (when you had "the encounter"  ) and before moving to Portland. I have a good memory
> 
> There is more singletrack than there is climbing now, the only piece you would recognize is the trail you helped me on, everything else has been cut since then. The people who have ridden there recently have all returned frequently, its only the people who were once put off by the climb that won't return again to see if their minds have changed.
> 
> ...


 Weird, I seem to remember riding up with you at Waldo when I came back in Oct. You were scouting a climb up the face that switched back and forth. We rode the dirt bike trail down to the cemetery where you were scouting a way down to the parking area from where the dirt bike trail spits you out just shy of the quarry. It was last fall because you were going to Sunday River to ride and I was contemplating going with you and sleeping on top of the mountain. I was broke from six months of hiking so I couldn't go with. Sunday River wasn't open until Aug 07. No way was it in July when I was back, SR wasn't open then. I have a better memory...:nono:

If Orono is buff, Southern Maine, NH, and MA is like riding a bike path. VT is like road riding, but not in Maine because Maine's roads are awful!  Again, you are funny. Perhaps compared to *some* sections of the Bog, that stuff isn't as tech. But regardless, it is all pretty tech up there. I know the two guys I brought up there in May thought it was. They've ridden all over. You guys are just super tough up there! :thumbsup:

Let's small talk it up. What the hell!


----------



## Locotiki (Feb 25, 2005)

itchyjesus said:


> Hey Loco,
> 
> There is a Bunch of ridng going on over Thanksgiving weekend. Most people have a 4 day weekend so if weather permits some one can show you around. PM me if you want details.
> 
> Justin.


Thanks! May take you up on that. I'm bringing my bike if the weather looks good.

I can't believe I have been going to this area (Greater Bangor and Surry/Ellsworth) for years and never seriously looked into riding. Actually, once I went over to some trails near Schoodic but got all turned around and never found anything. I've even tried to put trails in on our land in Surry but I'm not there enough to get them ridden in.



> If she keeps it up, you may be chasing after her before you know it!


I have no doubts about that! She's getting faster while everyday I'm getting slower.


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

indyfab25 said:


> Weird, I seem to remember riding up with you at Waldo when I came back in Oct. You were scouting a climb up the face that switched back and forth. We rode the dirt bike trail down to the cemetery where you were scouting a way down to the parking area from where the dirt bike trail spits you out just shy of the quarry. It was last fall because you were going to Sunday River to ride and I was contemplating going with you and sleeping on top of the mountain. I was broke from six months of hiking so I couldn't go with. Sunday River wasn't open until Aug 07. No way was it in July when I was back, SR wasn't open then. I have a better memory...:nono:
> 
> If Orono is buff, Southern Maine, NH, and MA is like riding a bike path. VT is like road riding, but not in Maine because Maine's roads are awful!  Again, you are funny. Jwind has ridden Orono. Perhaps compared to *some* sections of the Bog, that stuff is tech.
> 
> Let's small talk it up. What the hell!


Crap, you got me! I remember now. The same still holds true, you won't recognize anything except the quarry trail. It's been a busy season of cutting, with four new additions. The climbs still there though, and its still not as bad as you make it out to be. Perhaps its just a head game.

Everything I've ridden in eastern mass has indeed been mild compared to here (gspot, beverly, nam, lynn), western mass near north hampton was rad though :thumbsup:

I agree, we should definately continue debating whos backyard trails are better. Because its the song that never endsss....


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

indyfab25 said:


> But Snowdrifter...you said the trails up there are made by pussies for pussies awhile back. Why would you want to go ride such trails?


What can I say. I like pussie  Man you have a good memory.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Banshee Rider said:


> I agree, we should definately continue debating whos backyard trails are better. Because its the song that never endsss....


I think whatever trail you are riding, on any give day, is the best.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

Banshee Rider said:


> Crap, you got me! I remember now. The same still holds true, you won't recognize anything except the quarry trail. It's been a busy season of cutting, with four new additions. The climbs still there though, and its still not as bad as you make it out to be. Perhaps its just a head game.
> 
> Everything I've ridden in eastern mass has indeed been mild compared to here (gspot, beverly, nam, lynn), western mass near north hampton was rad though :thumbsup:
> 
> I agree, we should definately continue debating whos backyard trails are better. Because its the song that never endsss....


So did you end up making trails where we scouted or in completely different places?

No head game with the climb...it just blows goats.  Don't get me wrong, I'd do it again tomorrow and twice on Sunday to hit the downs...but good god I've never had lung burn like going up that god forsaken mountain! Man it hurts!

And it's okay that your backyard is badass technical. There is no need to deny it or understate it. It rocks. That epic Porter led in May was incredible. That area may very well be the most expansive trail network in New England. Not the best maintained but it has come a loooong way in just the last couple of years. It has some of everything especially now with the revamped stunts and jumps out behind the old skool market. Your backyard trails are better. So there!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

AnnaBanana said:


> ... My father got me into mountain biking as soon as he got me off training wheels. I remember as a little kid spending my weekends riding single track in California and Virginia and then when I was a little older, Maine...


HA! So that line about "only been riding for a couple years" was total BS. I am not surprised! You showed me a couple of new lines in my own backyard.


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 16, 2008)

radair said:


> HA! So that line about "only been riding for a couple years" was total BS. I am not surprised! You showed me a couple of new lines in my own backyard.


Ok, so I did a lot of riding as a kid... I even rode sunday river when I was 15 and spent three summers in tahoe. But, when I was around 16 or 17 I stopped biking completely. I spent my time rock climbing, playing ice hockey and then I went into the military. I just picked up the bike again last fall. Early october I got back onto the mtb after a five year absence. So... ya I did do a lot of riding as a kid, but I didn't ride anything like the stuff I am now.


----------



## mtnbikerx (Jan 30, 2004)

*Getting back to the video*

Hey that Sparky can rip it up! I've been riding DH with him for 3 years and this is the first time I've been able to keep him in sight for more than 10 seconds.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

snowdrifter said:


> What can I say. I like pussie  Man you have a good memory.


And the post of the thread goes to...

What a riot. Yeah, my memory is stupid good...even with the safeness.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

Its good to be safe.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice vid Anna & Sparky! Places like Waldo, Orono, The Bog, Bradbury, etc are why I love living in Maine...


----------



## JPSurly (Apr 19, 2007)

indigosky said:


> Nice vid Anna & Sparky! Places like Waldo, Orono, The Bog, Bradbury, etc are why I love living in Maine...


Where exactly is The Bog and is it worth riding? I'm up around Damariscotta most of the summer, Thanksgiving and some weekends here and there. I ride Bradbury a ton, been up to Camden a few times. I need some new spots to ride.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

JPSurly said:


> Where exactly is The Bog and is it worth riding? I'm up around Damariscotta most of the summer, Thanksgiving and some weekends here and there. I ride Bradbury a ton, been up to Camden a few times. I need some new spots to ride.


The Bog is in Bangor. It is worth it for sure.


----------



## Locotiki (Feb 25, 2005)

Got to check out the trail today. Complete ripper. My legs will never be the same though.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

Locotiki said:


> Got to check out the trail today. Complete ripper. My legs will never be the same though.


Everyone catches hell if you don't climb it in the middle ring...did you catch hell?


----------



## Locotiki (Feb 25, 2005)

indyfab25 said:


> Everyone catches hell if you don't climb it in the middle ring...did you catch hell?


What makes you think I didn't climb it in the middle ring?

I only climbed it maybe 80-90% once. Walked it most of it two more times. That climb is no joke. Just a wall. I'm going to go back next season and climb it just to say I did but the reward was on the other side as far as I was concerned. I'm not sure pushing a bike up was any easier than riding it. I just couldn't keep my front wheel down on most of it. Can't wait to try it with less mud and ice. Ice on the granite made it interesting at times.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

Locotiki said:


> What makes you think I didn't climb it in the middle ring?
> 
> I only climbed it maybe 80-90% once. Walked it most of it two more times. That climb is no joke. Just a wall. I'm going to go back next season and climb it just to say I did but the reward was on the other side as far as I was concerned. I'm not sure pushing a bike up was any easier than riding it. I just couldn't keep my front wheel down on most of it. Can't wait to try it with less mud and ice. Ice on the granite made it interesting at times.


I wasn't judging or assuming...which is why I asked. Yeah, that climb is something else. It...how you say...blows goats? :yikes:

That is awesome you got to ride it.


----------



## Severum (Sep 9, 2003)

indyfab25 said:


> It...how you say...blows goats? :yikes:


What was your gear combo of choice when you rode it?


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

Banshee Rider said:


> Crap, you got me! I remember now. The same still holds true, you won't recognize anything except the quarry trail. It's been a busy season of cutting, with four new additions. The climbs still there though, and its still not as bad as you make it out to be. Perhaps its just a head game.
> 
> Everything I've ridden in eastern mass has indeed been mild compared to here (gspot, beverly, nam, lynn), western mass near north hampton was rad though :thumbsup:
> 
> I agree, we should definately continue debating whos backyard trails are better. Because its the song that never endsss....


Trails more tech than Lynn and G-spot? A puke-worthy climb that's makeable? This I gotta see and ride! Bangor, ME, eh? Is there enough riding for a weekend trip? Any good camping?


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

34-17(26r SS) the first time. 

32-11/32 or 34-11/34 subsequent visits. I've never even had a granny climbing that hill. Come to think of it no one else I rode with there sported a granny.

Even if you had a granny, you are pedaling so hard that the tension of the chain would not allow it to drop down.


----------



## Severum (Sep 9, 2003)

I'd be sure that I was in the granny as I put the bike in the car before leaving the house, then there would be no mistake that I was in it to approach that climb.


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

The climb is really more of a mental obstacle than anything. I've seen riders with way more saddle time than myself fall apart and walk it, simply because it's overwhelming. It's 800' of vert from the parking spot thats over in 20 minutes, and you'll see it twice a ride being the only way to the top.

With regards to technical difficulty, its probably the easiest climb one will face on a mountain bike. Its sandpaper slickrock granite that offers traction wet or dry. I'd actually argue that I've done more demanding climbs in the woods (like Snake in VT), simply because I have to work the bike over roots and rocks during sustained climbing.

The group of us regulars that climb there aren't the pinnacle of physical conditioning, we simply know its not difficult. The people who come once a season and complain that it blow goats simply don't have the hometown _mental_ advantage. On the same note, thats why I don't think its worth a road trip, because coming to climb it once will have you leaving with the same impression, overshadowing how rad the singletrack is after the burn. The only exception is Adam Craig, who regards it as his overall favorite location to ride when home in Maine, he never leaves without making a trip.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

woodyak said:


> Trails more tech than Lynn and G-spot? A puke-worthy climb that's makeable? This I gotta see and ride! Bangor, ME, eh? Is there enough riding for a weekend trip? Any good camping?


I look at the tech aspect this way; it is psychologically easier for me to ride a very technical rock line in Lynn than ride at speed over wet roots and rocks that are incessantly perpendicular to the direction you would most like to go. Lynn is an amazing place and has my respect, but that tacky granite takes away some of the risk that wet roots and rocks have IMO.

Early this year we rode 36 miles off road and skipped a ton of trails. There is a dude up there that can guide a group ride like nobody's business. You'd have to stay a week to ride it all and even then you'd miss a lot. I liken Bangor's trail network to a ruffneck version of the Kingdom Trails. But instead of flow, you get tech and challenge with flow thrown in. I used to throw down back to back 15-20 milers and only touch a couple trails twice. There are trails everywhere up there. There are like 6 or 7(maybe more) little networks that are very easy to link together. You can ride through on or two on the way to the third, ride 1/4 of the trails in that network, ride back through 2 other networks and get in 20 miles easy. Then the next day, you could easily ride every trail in a couple of the networks and have an absolute blast just miles from the car.

It's a great place to ride. There is a campground on the Bradley Rd in either Bradley or Eddington, I forget which.


----------



## Severum (Sep 9, 2003)

Is that a pic of the climb? NFW!


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

Banshee Rider said:


> The climb is really more of a mental obstacle than anything. I've seen riders with way more saddle time than myself fall apart and walk it, simply because it's overwhelming. It's 800' of vert from the parking spot thats over in 20 minutes, and you'll see it twice a ride being the only way to the top.
> 
> With regards to technical difficulty, its probably the easiest climb one will face on a mountain bike. Its sandpaper slickrock granite that offers traction wet or dry. I'd actually argue that I've done more demanding climbs in the woods (like Snake in VT), simply because I have to work the bike over roots and rocks during sustained climbing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Severum (Sep 9, 2003)

I am actually more interested in the climb. How is it going down?


----------



## Locotiki (Feb 25, 2005)

Severum said:


> I am actually more interested in the climb. How is it going down?


That's it and I knew you would dig it.
I never said the climb sucks. I thought it was of the coolest sights I've seen since getting back from Utah. For the record..I typically hate to climb. The climb on the road from the car to where you hit that wall was worse in my eyes than the wall. That was just cool. Very unique and that's what I was after.

Funny, I told ItchyJ at the top that I knew people that would have more fun with the climb than the DH.

Banshee - Nice work on the trails bro. The trail from the video was ripper and the new one looks like it's going to be ripper as well once it's ridden in more. Great work!


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 16, 2008)

That wall is a mental game, but its also more. I took my granny gear off late summer and now ride 32-11/32. The climb from the car to the wall for me is easier than the wall itself. At the right angle I can rotate between stamping and spinning for hours. I have done this out west on longer climbs. But when the climb starts to get very steep then I must stand all the way to keep my front tire down and at the same time I use a lot of muscle strength just to maintain my momentum and any rhythm at all. Thus the steeper it is the harder it is, physically, to push the bike up the hill. When I went to Waldo the first time I found that if I lost my momentum it was almost impossible for me to start pushing the bike and moving again. It would be like starting a car in fifth gear while on a hill. More force is required to push the bigger gear. - That's just me. I don't have the muscle strength that many of you seem to have. But I will get there. :thumbsup:

There is also nothing wrong with the granny gear. If it provides you the right gear ratio to continue to ride your bike up the hill, then that is better than walking.


----------



## Locotiki (Feb 25, 2005)

I pretty much would live in my granny if I could. I mean literally...I would build a house inside it if I could. I like everything to come easy. That's just me though...keeping in mind that I would ditch my mtn bike for a dirt bike if I wasn't such a sack and wasn't so afraid of my wife. 

Sev - No comment from you. You're more afraid of her than I am.


----------



## PutAwayWet (Jul 6, 2004)

Severum said:


> I'd be sure that I was in the granny as I put the bike in the car before leaving the house, then there would be no mistake that I was in it to approach that climb.


With that attitude, I'm surprised you can climb out of bed in the morning


----------



## rockpicker (Nov 30, 2008)

locotiki

Just got back from a rerun of Friday. Much more ice. Took a guy with a 1996 GT Avalanche with a 80mm Black and XT V-brakes up for the first time. His next stop is the Ski Rack for a new bike. Glad you had a good time and see you next time.

Sparky..get your ass out of bed in the morning!


----------



## JPSurly (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay, that looks sick. Totally awesome. Unfortunately I won't be up there and able to ride that thing until next spring/summer, but I'm in. It is an absolute must do as far as I'm concerned. I love that there's such good riding in Maine. Now, if only we could get some a little closer to the midcoast...


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

excellent vid with good editing. i would love to ride the banshee, looks like a blast.


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 16, 2008)

scoutcat said:


> i would love to ride the banshee, looks like a blast.


I will be sure to let Sparky know! :thumbsup:

The Banshee Rider is Sparky's screen name, not the name of the trail. I think that is the first thing to get changed when I go back to redo the video. Still, your comment gave me a very good laugh!!!


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

scoutcat said:


> excellent vid with good editing. i would love to ride the banshee, looks like a blast.


LMAO!

Trust me, I don't look anything like my avatar.


----------



## Locotiki (Feb 25, 2005)

rockpicker said:


> locotiki
> 
> Just got back from a rerun of Friday. Much more ice. Took a guy with a 1996 GT Avalanche with a 80mm Black and XT V-brakes up for the first time. His next stop is the Ski Rack for a new bike. Glad you had a good time and see you next time.
> 
> Sparky..get your ass out of bed in the morning!


Oh crap..see what I did. Got you to post. It's all downhill from here man.

Thanks for the tour. Loved it and will be back when the snow melts. 
Got back to Concord tonight to find snow and ice.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Bump, this Vid is still the balls!


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks man! Though, Sparky really gives the video its coolness. 

I have been meaning to make more, but currently I'm living down in NC on a beach. I'll be down here for another few months before coming back to Maine, and then I'm off again, this time to California for a few years before settling back in New England. 

There are some very nice local trails where I live currently, But, I have no video camera of my own. At some point I'll pick one up!


----------

